# pics from my 17g



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hey guys. just rescued 2 fish fom my bros tank.
i got one weather loach, he had 3 but hye found the head of one this morning and couldnt find the other one. (he got a badass cihlid yesterday that probably did it)
i also resuced a malawi of somekind it is albino. can ne1 i.d it for me?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

weather loach


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

another shot


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

retarded cory, my puffers nipped my corys tail to sh*t, all the rest grew bck part form his.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my beta. he is a royal blue but wenever i take pics he comes out turquoise. which is gay.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

blck neon tetras. fialy boring fish. their colours are a lot better under less intense light , if u knwo what i mean.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice tank.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cory posse


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i d him.
i am only keeping him in this tank till he a bit bigger and can hadle himself.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

xtreme close up


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i.d?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

last one. my neons again


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

what happened to all your dwarf puffers?!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

they kept eating all the snails and they couldnt grow bck. so i got some new snails and they didnt eat them as there shells were too hard. they kept dying beacuse of their teeth were too long. it was a damn shame.
they are really hard fish to look after but thy were worth it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam spiderman







that sig is so dam long and annoying


----------



## Nix (Mar 13, 2004)

The second pic of the Albino Cichlid, it looks like a Albino Krib


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

loving the pics







your corys look much nicer than mine, think its the colour of the sand.



> dam spiderman that sig is so dam long and annoying


yeah, wack the "17 gallon" alongside the "44 gallon"

spidey, think i'm going to grimbo tomoz, u wanna come?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nah bare revision burf.
i got to add to my sig now.
i dont think it is a albino krib, doesnt look to kriby, they fins arent the same.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> nah bare revision burf.
> i got to add to my sig now.
> i dont think it is a albino krib, doesnt look to kriby, they fins arent the same.


 get it right, bare revisionIGE

I agree tho, i dont think its a krib


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thats a nice collection of fish u have there, *Spiderman*


----------

